# Tiny polisher/grinder/burnisher



## kquiggle (Mar 12, 2014)

I just ran across this interesting idea of using an electric toothbrush as a miniature "orbital sander." This idea could easily be adapted for metal working by substituting abrasive cloth for sandpaper.

The original post is here:

http://tips.woodmagazine.com/sanding-sharpening/4-out-of-5-dentists-recommend-this-detail-sander/


----------



## RonGinger (Mar 12, 2014)

I tried that once. I found the toothbrush to be so low powered as to be useless. I wanted to do fine detail sanding on the inside of a model boat. Nice idea, but at least my toothbrush didnt work.


----------

